#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  Introducing myself

## don_hidalgo26

Hi guys/girls,



My name is Bob and I have been reading the forum for quite a while and I thought is a good place to join. My background is chemical engineering. 
My actual work is in Process Engineering.
I've been a Process Utilities & Offsites Engineer for 6 years. Now my work is in the Chemical field (H2SO4 and H3PO4 plants).

See you all around!

I wish you a merry Christmas and happy new year!See More: Introducing myself

----------

